# 2021 Photo of the Year



## snowbear

Congratulations to @MSnowy for "Night crawler", the 2021 Photo of the Year


----------



## Lez325

snowbear said:


> Congratulations to @MSnowy for "Night crawler", the 2021 Photo of the Year


Fabulous shot


----------



## Jeff15

Nice one.....


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

One of my very favorite pics ever posted on this forum. Well deserved!


----------



## ronlane

Congrats @MSnowy, beautiful shot and well deserving of the honor.


----------



## Warhorse

Well deserved indeed!


----------



## K9Kirk

Yes, I agree with that win, that was one cool picture! The 💰 shot. Congratulations, MSnowy!


----------



## CherylL

congrats!


----------



## terri

Congratulations!   An amazing capture!   Well deserved win.  👏


----------



## BrentC

An absolute stunner!  Congratualtions!


----------



## zulu42

This photo is excellent in every way. Of the thousands of wonderful images posted in 2021 - the cream of the crop for good reason. Congratulations!


----------



## MSnowy

zulu42 said:


> This photo is excellent in every way. Of the thousands of wonderful images posted in 2021 - the cream of the crop for good reason. Congratulations!


I apologize for the late response.  I'm honored to have my picture chosen. Thank you all for the kind words.


----------

